# Herbs for cervical health?



## zanelee (Nov 29, 2003)

Is there such a thing? I know about red rasberry leaf tea during pregnancy to help the uterus....
is there something to help the cervix?
I guess I should explain a bit more...I had cervical cancer, had a LEEP procedure done, then a cone biopsy. Now (thanks to God) I am cancer free and we're wanting to get pregnant asap. I'm worried about my cervix being incompetant and then also the fear of it not wanting to dilate during labor.
Any suggestions?
TIA!


----------



## zanelee (Nov 29, 2003)

bump....?


----------

